

500 Startups Infographic Celebrates 3 Years of Success - nickfrost
http://advsor.com/500-startups-infographic-three-years/?utm_source=Hacker+News&utm_medium=blog+post&utm_campaign=500+startups+infographic

======
pashakym
As usual, visual data presentation rocks. Interesting how 500st perform
comparing to others accelerators/early stage investment funds.

